# Freebanders?



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

Any 11 meter freebanders here?

If not lets start a meet up

Thanks
Dan
Visit Place of Refuge 2012 - Welcome


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

horology said:


> Any 11 meter freebanders here?
> 
> If not lets start a meet up
> 
> ...


 Are you going to stay within the FCC rules.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Are you going to stay within the FCC rules.


And still be considered a "Free Bander" ?

Sorry, Actually followed the link. Never Mind.:scratch


----------

